# 

## janio32

Witam.
Jestem tu nowy i witam Wszystkich.
W przyszłym roku od wiosny jak dokończę papierologię ruszam z budowa domu projekt SardyniaIX z płaskim dachem.
Plam mam taki:
ściany Winerberger poroterm 25cm 
ocieplenie wełna isover 200
ogrzewanie fotowoltaika 8kw +maty podłogowe grzewcze na podczerwień
I teraz pytanie czy taka instalacja zapewni mi ogrzanie domu.

----------


## strusp

Jak chcesz iść w  fotowoltaikę, to płaski dach może być problemem. Masz gorze uzyski, a jak spadnie śnieg to nic.
Taka instalacja nie zapewni ogrzewania w danej chwili, gdyż fotowotaika produkuje większość prądu poza sezonem grzewczym.
Jak będziesz miał dostęp do sieci elektrycznej, to się ogrzejesz.
Na chwilę obecną możesz wyprodukować do sieci i odebrać 80% lub 70% do jednego roku.
Prawo może się zmienić, gdyż przed jego uchwaleniem cicho było  o takim rozwiązaniu

----------


## janio32

Dostęp do sieci będzie bo być musi jak się dowiadywałem w PGE by zainstalować instalację 8kw musiałem złożyć wniosek na przyłącze 14 kw.
Co do śniegu to chyba całych płyt mi nie zasypie bo i tak będą robione stelaże by je trochę podnieść do góry by nie leżały na samym dachu.
Gdzie można się dowiadywać o ustaleniach odnośnie prawa takich rozwiązań

----------


## janio32

Co do mocy przyłącza nie będziemy sobie załamywać głowy złożyłem na te 14kw i czekam
Bardziej mnie interesuje ogrzanie chałupy tymi matami najlepiej jak by wypowiedziała się osoba która ma takie coś zainstalowane i jak to się sprawdza bo wywalenie 70 tyś w coś co nie zda egzaminu  mija się z celem wtedy bym poszedł w kierunku pompy ciepła zamiast tych mat

----------


## JanWerbinski

Jakikolwiek system ogrzewania kosztujący 70 tys nie ma sensu. Gdyby to była cena razem z fotowoltaiką 10kW, to jeszcze OK. W tej cenie można mieć PV oraz pompę ciepła. Maty mają niestety COP 1 więc słabo.

----------


## Pan Kejk

> Co do mocy przyłącza nie będziemy sobie załamywać głowy złożyłem na te 14kw i czekam
> Bardziej mnie interesuje ogrzanie chałupy tymi matami najlepiej jak by wypowiedziała się osoba która ma takie coś zainstalowane i jak to się sprawdza bo wywalenie 70 tyś w coś co nie zda egzaminu  mija się z celem wtedy bym poszedł w kierunku pompy ciepła zamiast tych mat


Zależy jaki dom, ale maty nie powinny być tak drogie. U mnie jest grubo ponad 200m2 ogrzewanych podłóg w domu a maty kosztowały ok 25tys. 
Ogrzewanie domu matami jest bardzo fajne i wygodne. To, że mają COP=1 w czym niby ma być gorsze od pompy ciepła z COP=3? Pompa ciepła pracuje cały czas a maty włączają się tylko wtedy kiedy jest taka potrzeba i ładnie promieniują ciepło naokoło. Poza tym odpada budowanie i wykańczanie kotłowni. Ktoś powie, że ma PC a nie ma kotłowni. No ma, bo jak nazwać pomieszczenie z pompą ciepła, baniakiem na kilkaset litrów, naczyniem wzbiorczym, zaworami i metrami rurek? Jeśli pompa ciepła jako całość zajmie, powiedzmy 2m2 powierzchni domu to należy do jej ceny doliczyć te 2m2 wykończone - czyli przynajmniej kilka tysięcy. Doktoryzowanie się z ogrzewania akumulacyjnego w tańszej strefie bym odpuścił, bo przy fotowoltaice nie ma znaczenia o jakiej porze dnia termostaty "pykają".
Tutaj zależy co kto lubi i do czego jest przyzwyczajony.

----------


## agb

Dlaczego PC miałaby chodzić cały czas? I jak maty rozwiązują kwestię baniaka do CWU?

----------


## Pan Kejk

> Dlaczego PC miałaby chodzić cały czas? I jak maty rozwiązują kwestię baniaka do CWU?


Sprężarka, pompa biegowa, wentylator jednostki zewnętrznej. Czy one na pewno nie pracują podczas nieobecności domowników, czy np. w nocy kiedy wszyscy śpią i ciepła nie potrzebują? Nie mam przekonania.

Do CWU potrzebny jest jedynie podgrzewacz przepływowy, nie ma sensu marnować miejsce w domu baniakiem na CWU.

----------


## agb

> Sprężarka, pompa biegowa, wentylator jednostki zewnętrznej. Czy one na pewno nie pracują podczas nieobecności domowników, czy np. w nocy kiedy wszyscy śpią i ciepła nie potrzebują? Nie mam przekonania.


Tu nie trzeba się przekonywać, tylko sprawdzić jak to działa. Nie ma potrzeby to nie działa, tak jak maty.




> Do CWU potrzebny jest jedynie podgrzewacz przepływowy, nie ma sensu marnować miejsce w domu baniakiem na CWU.


I jaką musi mieć moc aby obsłużyć deszczownicę, nie mówiąc o poborach z dwóch-trzech punktów jednocześnie?

----------


## Pan Kejk

> I jaką musi mieć moc aby obsłużyć deszczownicę, nie mówiąc o poborach z dwóch-trzech punktów jednocześnie?


Nie wiem jaką musi mieć, u mnie jest 18kW i nie leci zimna woda z deszczownicy kiedy ktoś inny korzysta z kranu gdzieś indziej. A grzeje tylko tyle ile potrzebuję i raczej nie pełną mocą, co pokazuje wbudowany miernik zużytej energii. Aha, gdy się włącza to żarówki nie przygasają, bo taki mit ostatnio gdzieś słyszałem.

Ale powtórzę jeszcze raz, co kto lubi i do czego jest przyzwyczajony. Każdy ma swoją wizję, można tylko podpowiadać różne rozwiązania, bo nie ma jedynego słusznego.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> dy kiedy jest taka potrzeba i ładnie promieniują ciepło naokoło. Poza tym odpada budowanie i wykańczanie kotłowni. Ktoś powie, że ma PC a nie ma kotłowni. No ma, bo jak nazwać pomieszczenie z pompą ciepła, baniakiem na kilkaset litrów, naczyniem wzbiorczym, zaworami i metrami rurek? Jeśli pompa ciepła jako całość zajmie, powiedzmy 2m2 powierzchni domu to należy do jej ceny doliczyć te 2m2 wykończone - czyli przynajmniej kilka tysięcy. Doktoryzowanie się z ogrzewania akumulacyjnego w tańszej strefie bym odpuścił, bo przy fotowoltaice nie ma znaczenia o jakiej porze dnia termostaty "pykają".


Mam PC i nie mam kotłowni. Ogrzewania akumulacyjnego też używam w II taryfie. To nieprawda że przy fotowoltaice nie ma znaczenia taryfa i pora dnia.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Do CWU potrzebny jest jedynie podgrzewacz przepływowy, nie ma sensu marnować miejsce w domu baniakiem na CWU.


Podgrzewacz przepływowy to konieczność zwiększenia mocy przyłącza u mnie dwukrotnie. Grzanie wody w I taryfie z ZE zamiast w II lub fotowoltaiką. Zupełnie bez sensu. No i najważniejsza cecha ogrzewaczy przepływowych - nieoczekiwane zmiany temperatury w zależności od przepływu wody. Jeszcze nie widziałem takiego, który daje stabilną temperaturę. Zawsze jest za gorąca lub za zimna po każdej zmianie strumienia.

Ciepło które się ulatnia podczas przechowywania zagrzanej w II taryfie wody w termie nie jest marnowane, bo ogrzewa dom. Ogrzewacz przepływowy jest więc nieekonomiczny w domowym zastosowaniu. Nadaje się do okazyjnie używanych pomieszczeń. Np. działka, sklep itp.

----------


## Pan Kejk

> Podgrzewacz przepływowy to konieczność zwiększenia mocy przyłącza u mnie dwukrotnie. Grzanie wody w I taryfie z ZE zamiast w II lub fotowoltaiką. Zupełnie bez sensu.


Bezsensem jest wmawianie ludziom, że moje rozwiązanie jest najlepsze bo tak.

Rozumiem, że wątek jest o fotowoltaice normalnie wpiętej do sieci, z podpisaną umową i opustami. Więc nie ma różnicy w jakiej taryfie użytkownik uruchomi podgrzewacz, który ma podgrzać kilkadziesiąt litrów wody do prysznica. Ile to będzie? Jedna kilowatogodzina? Czyli po opuście kilkanaście groszy - nawet w środku nocy. A skoro tak, to w jakim celu zabawa w tańszą i droższą taryfę? 




> No i najważniejsza cecha ogrzewaczy przepływowych - nieoczekiwane zmiany temperatury w zależności od przepływu wody. Zawsze jest za gorąca lub za zimna po każdej zmianie strumienia..


I po co tak kłamać udając osobę opiniotwórczą. Jeszcze jakiś laik pomyśli, że rzeczywiście tak jest. Proponuję przed wydaniem kategorycznej opinii coś potestować. Ja znam podgrzewacze, na których mam ustawione 40,5*C i nie leci mi ukrop z prysznica na plecy, zimna też nie leci. Przecież w podgrzewaczu są trzy czujniki sterujące grzałką: czujnik temperatury na wejściu, na wyjściu i przepływomierz. Jeśli jeden podgrzewacz ma obsłużyć kilka punktów, to nie ma to znaczenia ile ich będzie bo temperatura na wylocie z podgrzewacza jest taka jak została zadana (z jakąś tam małą histerezą). Tak więc jeśli nagle podczas mojego prysznica ktoś odkręci gdzieś kran to przepływomierz puści sygnał na sterownik grzałki tak, żeby wylatujący zwiększony strumień miał zadaną temperaturę. I nie trwa to nie wiadomo ile czasu bo moc podgrzewacza jest duża.

Dlaczego przy ustawionej temperaturze, powiedzmy 41*C miałby lecieć ukrop - nie potrafię sobie tego wyobrazić.

No ale to jest jeden z pomysłów na wykorzystanie energii z fotowoltaiki. Czy ja kogoś zmuszam do wykorzystania? Nie, więc po co ta napinka że to złe, że bez sensu.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Bezsensem jest wmawianie ludziom, że moje rozwiązanie jest najlepsze bo tak.
> 
> Rozumiem, że wątek jest o fotowoltaice normalnie wpiętej do sieci, z podpisaną umową i opustami. Więc nie ma różnicy w jakiej taryfie użytkownik uruchomi podgrzewacz, który ma podgrzać kilkadziesiąt litrów wody do prysznica. Ile to będzie? Jedna kilowatogodzina? Czyli po opuście kilkanaście groszy - nawet w środku nocy. A skoro tak, to w jakim celu zabawa w tańszą i droższą taryfę?


Dla mnie ma znaczenie. Za poprzedni rok miałem prawie zero energii dokupionej w I taryfie i 4MWh w II, którą używam do ogrzewania domu. To daje 1200 zł różnicy w rachunku. Moim zdaniem 1200 to ma znaczenie i różnica jest wyraźna. Przewaga G11 i rezygnacja z G12 może wystąpić dopiero kiedy mamy do dokupienia tylko kilkaset kWh.

Bezsensem jest wmawianie ludziom, że moje rozwiązanie jest najlepsze bo tak.
Lepiej jest dokupić energię po 270 za MWh niż za 630 zł MWh w I.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> I po co tak kłamać udając osobę opiniotwórczą. Jeszcze jakiś laik pomyśli, że rzeczywiście tak jest. Proponuję przed wydaniem kategorycznej opinii coś potestować. Ja znam podgrzewacze, na których mam ustawione 40,5*C i nie leci mi ukrop z prysznica na plecy, zimna też nie leci. Przecież w podgrzewaczu są trzy czujniki sterujące grzałką: czujnik temperatury na wejściu, na wyjściu i przepływomierz. Jeśli jeden podgrzewacz ma obsłużyć kilka punktów, to nie ma to znaczenia ile ich będzie bo temperatura na wylocie z podgrzewacza jest taka jak została zadana (z jakąś tam małą histerezą). Tak więc jeśli nagle podczas mojego prysznica ktoś odkręci gdzieś kran to przepływomierz puści sygnał na sterownik grzałki tak, żeby wylatujący zwiększony strumień miał zadaną temperaturę. I nie trwa to nie wiadomo ile czasu bo moc podgrzewacza jest duża.
> 
> Dlaczego przy ustawionej temperaturze, powiedzmy 41*C miałby lecieć ukrop - nie potrafię sobie tego wyobrazić.
> 
> No ale to jest jeden z pomysłów na wykorzystanie energii z fotowoltaiki. Czy ja kogoś zmuszam do wykorzystania? Nie, więc po co ta napinka że to złe, że bez sensu.



Podgrzewacze przepływowe przetestowałem w różnych hotelach i pensjonatach. Piszę z własnego doświadczenia, tak jak sugerujesz. 
W ogrzewaczu pojemnościowym nie ma żadnego problemu z histerezą i wahaniami temperatury. Zwłaszcza jeśli zastosuję baterię termostatyczną.

Policzmy ile kosztuje mnie podgrzewacz pojemnościowy i przepływowy.
Zużywam 3,7 kWh/dobę do CWU.
Woda jest potrzebna w godzinach I taryfy, przed 22. Słońca nie ma. Biorę energię z ZE.
3,7*0,63= 2,33 zł koszt dzienny CWU w ogrzewaczu przepływowym.
Żeby tą energię odebrać z opustu muszę wprowadzić do sieci 4,6 kWh.
Przez 15 lat CWU kosztuje w tym systemie 12 700 zł.

Woda zagrzana w II taryfie zimą, z timera.
3,7*0,27 = 1 zł.
Przez 15 lat CWU kosztuje tutaj 5 500 zł.
Żeby tą energię odebrać z opustu muszę wprowadzić do sieci 4,6 kWh.

Woda zagrzana bezpośrednio z PV niezależnie od taryfy - zużywam 3,7kWh bezpośrednio z PV. Ten sposób prawie nie działa zimą. Za to od wiosny do jesieni grzeję bezpośrednio z PV tylko w II taryfie. Steruje tym wattrouter przez triaki lub SSR.

Mi wychodzi że przy instalacji która nie pokrywa całego zapotrzebowania domu na energię w tym CWU i ogrzewanie lepiej jest stosować ogrzewacz pojemnościowy i II taryfę lub bezpośrednie grzanie z PV.

Dopiero instalacja przewymiarowana sprawia że taryfy nie mają znaczenia. Ale przy cenie energii 0,27 w G12 krańcowa stopa zwrotu ostatnich kWp instalacji to około 30 lat czyli nigdy.

----------


## Jack3030

> Dopiero instalacja przewymiarowana sprawia że taryfy nie mają znaczenia. Ale przy cenie energii 0,27 w G12 krańcowa stopa zwrotu ostatnich kWp instalacji to około 30 lat czyli nigdy.


Dobrze prawisz  :wink:   , dodaj jeszcze, że te "ichniejsze" opusty są tylko na 15 lat, a co po tym okresie. Albo co jak Prezes za miesiąc się obudzi i stwierdzi, że trzeba zmienić opusty na jakieś dopłaty?
System co i cwu odporny na powyższe ( czytaj mogący działać tylko w II taryfie )  jest bezpieczniejszy.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Dobrze prawisz   , dodaj jeszcze, że te "ichniejsze" opusty są tylko na 15 lat, a co po tym okresie. Albo co jak Prezes za miesiąc się obudzi i stwierdzi, że trzeba zmienić opusty na jakieś dopłaty?
> System co i cwu odporny na powyższe ( czytaj mogący działać tylko w II taryfie )  jest bezpieczniejszy.


Po tym okresie przepisujesz całą instalację na innego domownika i zaczynasz nowy okres piętnastoletni.

Albo po prostu instalujesz akumulatory, które wtedy będą już w każdym domu z PV.

----------


## Jack3030

> Po tym okresie przepisujesz całą instalację na innego domownika i zaczynasz nowy okres piętnastoletni.
> 
> Albo po prostu instalujesz akumulatory, które wtedy będą już w każdym domu z PV.


Dobrze wiesz, że z tym przepisaniem może być problem. Primo wsparcie jest tylko do 2035 roku, secundo zmienią ustawę za kilka lat i wprowadzą, że w przypadku zmiany właściciela, okres wsparcia dla instalacji pod tym samym adresem jest sumowany albo coś w tym stylu. 
Aku nie rozwiązuje zmniejszenia kosztów ogrzewania zimą, co przy cop 1 jest ważne.

----------


## agb

> Po tym okresie przepisujesz całą instalację na innego domownika i zaczynasz nowy okres piętnastoletni.


Ty dożyj najpierw tych 15 lat z ustawą w takiej postaci jak jest teraz.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Dobrze wiesz, że z tym przepisaniem może być problem. Primo wsparcie jest tylko do 2035 roku, secundo zmienią ustawę za kilka lat i wprowadzą, że w przypadku zmiany właściciela, okres wsparcia dla instalacji pod tym samym adresem jest sumowany albo coś w tym stylu. 
> Aku nie rozwiązuje zmniejszenia kosztów ogrzewania zimą, co przy cop 1 jest ważne.


Wybiegasz 20 lat naprzód. Za daleko. Do tego czasu wymyślimy sposób przechowywania energii przez pół roku i sobie to zainstalujemy. Albo wyrzucimy PV, które do tego czasu się już spłaci. Jaki problem?

----------


## Jack3030

> Wybiegasz 20 lat naprzód. Za daleko. Do tego czasu wymyślimy sposób przechowywania energii przez pół roku i sobie to zainstalujemy. Albo wyrzucimy PV, które do tego czasu się już spłaci. Jaki problem?


Właśnie w tym jest problem, że inwestycja w PV jest długoterminowa. Ja zainwestowałem w PV z PC i powinno mi się to zamortyzować po 7-8 latach. Jednak patrząc cały czas na to, co robią przy ustawie o OZE, nie jestem tego pewny. Czas pokaże. Ja wyżej szybciej przystąpię do termomodernizacji.
Sam chyba nie wierzysz, że powstana tanie aku, które przechowają energię z lata do zimy.

----------


## Pan Kejk

> Popatrz w lustro i powtórz co napisałeś i będziesz miał 100% racji


Popatrz w moje posty, przeczytaj ze zrozumieniem, że nikogo do niczego nie namawiam tylko wskazuję, że istnieje inny sposób i będziesz miał 0% racji.
Strasznie tak bezrefleksyjnie żyć.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Właśnie w tym jest problem, że inwestycja w PV jest długoterminowa. Ja zainwestowałem w PV z PC i powinno mi się to zamortyzować po 7-8 latach. Jednak patrząc cały czas na to, co robią przy ustawie o OZE, nie jestem tego pewny. Czas pokaże. Ja wyżej szybciej przystąpię do termomodernizacji.
> Sam chyba nie wierzysz, że powstana tanie aku, które przechowają energię z lata do zimy.


Część PV która pracuje w I taryfie spłaci się po 8-9 latach. Będzie działać dłużej. Potem podpiszemy nową umowę na kolejne 15 lat.

----------


## Kaizen

> Część PV która pracuje w I taryfie spłaci się po 8-9 latach. Będzie działać dłużej.


Panele pewnie tak (o ile wandale czy szalejąca ostatnio natura im nie zaszkodzą). Pytanie, jak osprzęt, mocowanie i ile inwerterów w tym czasie padnie.
Oczywiście przy założeniu, że nie ubezpieczasz, nie ma żadnych  kosztów utrzymania, faktycznie zastępujesz kWh które byś kupił (a nie na siłę zużywasz prąd w czasie drogiej strefy) i ustawodawca nie wpadnie na żaden dziwny pomysł. Tak dużo tych warunków, że jest ryzyko graniczące z pewnością, że będzie się zwracało dużo dłużej.

Ale teoria, że z PC zwraca się szybciej jest bez sensu - przecież wtedy trzeba liczyć koszt kWh/3 albo i /4 - a koszt inwestycji razem z PC jest dużo większy. Więc czas zwrotu jest dużo dłuższy.

----------


## kerad85

> Panele pewnie tak (o ile wandale czy szalejąca ostatnio natura im nie zaszkodzą). Pytanie, jak osprzęt, mocowanie i ile inwerterów w tym czasie padnie.
> Oczywiście przy założeniu, że nie ubezpieczasz, nie ma żadnych  kosztów utrzymania, faktycznie zastępujesz kWh które byś kupił (a nie na siłę zużywasz prąd w czasie drogiej strefy) i ustawodawca nie wpadnie na żaden dziwny pomysł. Tak dużo tych warunków, że jest ryzyko graniczące z pewnością, że będzie się zwracało dużo dłużej.
> 
> Ale teoria, że z PC zwraca się szybciej jest bez sensu - przecież wtedy trzeba liczyć koszt kWh/3 albo i /4 - a koszt inwestycji razem z PC jest dużo większy. Więc czas zwrotu jest dużo dłuższy.


Tu raczej chodzi o to, że szybszy zwrot przy większym zużyciu prądu, czyli grzaniu prądem.

----------


## Kaizen

> Tu raczej chodzi o to, że szybszy zwrot przy większym zużyciu prądu, czyli grzaniu prądem.


PC zmniejsza zużycie prądu względem grzania kablami 3-4 czy nawet 5x przy dobrej gruntówce zmniejszając tyle samo razy koszt kWh ciepła.

----------


## Jack3030

> PC zmniejsza zużycie prądu względem grzania kablami 3-4 czy nawet 5x przy dobrej gruntówce zmniejszając tyle samo razy koszt kWh ciepła.


Widzisz Kaizen jakie Ty masz ograniczone horyzonty myślowe. Już Ci raz dokładnie to tłumaczyłem. Może w skrócie jeszcze raz. Niektórzy mają średnie zużycie prądu bez co i cwu na poziomie 5MWh rocznie, zapotrzebowanie na CO coś około 30MWh plus 6-7 MWh na cwu.
Chciałem zastąpić czarne złoto czymś bardziej czystym i nie "pójść z torbami".
Więc założyłem PC i PV, bez PC nie założyłbym tak dużej instalacji PV., Bez PV długo bym się zastanawiał na PC przy grzejnikach. Jak chcesz sobie więcej przypomnieć odwiedź temat PC w starym zmodernizowanym domu  albo jakoś tak

----------


## Kaizen

> Niektórzy mają średnie zużycie prądu bez co i cwu na poziomie 5MWh rocznie, zapotrzebowanie na CO coś około 30MWh plus 6-7 MWh na cwu.


Jak to nie jest 1000m2 rezydencji, to dużo lepiej wyjdą na przeznaczeniu pieniędzy na izolację.
A konkretnie, to jakiej mocy PV masz na myśli i jaką PC byś do tego doliczył, żeby miała ona sens ekonomiczny? Tak żebyśmy sobie mogli taki przykład przeliczyć.




> Czyli jak w zimie pootwieramy wszystkie okna w domu to nam się PC i PV szybciej zwróci.


Im więcej ciepła PC produkuje, tym szybciej się zwróci. Jak ktoś chce w celu udowodnienia, że ma sens i otwiera okna - jego wola. Tak, wtedy jego rachunki ciągle będą kwotowo tym niższe od "konkurenta" z kablami czy kotłem grzewczym, im więcej kWh dom zużyje.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Panele pewnie tak (o ile wandale czy szalejąca ostatnio natura im nie zaszkodzą). Pytanie, jak osprzęt, mocowanie i ile inwerterów w tym czasie padnie.
> Oczywiście przy założeniu, że nie ubezpieczasz, nie ma żadnych  kosztów utrzymania, faktycznie zastępujesz kWh które byś kupił (a nie na siłę zużywasz prąd w czasie drogiej strefy) i ustawoda


Nie ubezpieczam się, bo ubezpieczenie nie służy do zwiększenia rentowności czy zysków. U mnie rzadko coś się psuje. Zapewne z powodu kultury technicznej.  :wink: 
Zaryzykuję.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie ubezpieczam się, bo ubezpieczenie nie służy do zwiększenia rentowności czy zysków. U mnie rzadko coś się psuje. Zapewne z powodu kultury technicznej. 
> Zaryzykuję.


A co ma kultura techniczna do pijanego Ziutka, co zechce sprawdzić, jak daleko rzuci ceglówką czy nie mniej zakręconego Ksawerego, co konarem zechce sprawdzić zasięg?

Ubezpieczenie służy temu, żeby jakieś mniej lub bardziej nieprzewidziane zdarzenie nie powiedziało "stop zarabianiu". Czyli żeby przewidywane NPV było bardziej prawdopodobne.




> Zaryzykuję.


Ja tam skłonny jestem do ryzyka wydając 10zł na kupon Lotto. Nawet na samochód za 5K zł wykupiłbym AC. A wydając 20 czy 50K które mają się zwracać kilkanaście lat to moja skłonność do ryzyka jest bliska zeru.

----------


## Jack3030

> Jak to nie jest 1000m2 rezydencji, to dużo lepiej wyjdą na przeznaczeniu pieniędzy na izolację.
> A konkretnie, to jakiej mocy PV masz na myśli i jaką PC byś do tego doliczył, żeby miała ona sens ekonomiczny? Tak żebyśmy sobie mogli taki przykład przeliczyć.


Kaizen jak nieraz czytam Twoje wypociny to się zastanawiam, czy Ty już skończyłeś gimnazjum, a jeśli tak to przelicz sobie 1000m2 x 125kWh/m2 rocznie tj. standard budownictwa lat 90, a jak to przeczytasz to pomyśl jakie głupoty wypisujesz. Podałem ci temat, gdzie dokładniej to opisałem ( gdzie Tobie wyjaśniałem podstawy ekonomiczne mojej inwestycji. 
Wydając na PV + PC około 38 tys. Na dzienie dzisiejszy od początku roku mam rachunek za prąd w wysokości 2,2tys zł, gdzie wcześniej średni rachunek dwumiesięczny wynosił 600zl + gaz do cwu dla 7 osob + wungiel 5-6 tys. na cały rok.
Moje zużycie energii masz podane w stopce w tych postsch, z których piszę z PC.
A teraz wykaz się wiedzą i wylicz ile kosztuje ocieplenie 3 piętrowego bliźniaka, powierzchnia ścian około 300 m2 + fundament ( przyziemie w pełni ogrzewane ) około 45m2 + dach, który ma tylko 10cm ocieplenia. Oszacuj jakie koszty CO + cwu bedavpo termomodernizacji.

Albo lepiej nie, nie ośmieszają się więcej. Ty możesz się tylko wypowiadać w sprawie ogrzewania domów prawie pasywnych.

----------


## Kaizen

> standard budownictwa lat 90


To wtedy czytasz tę część mojej wypowiedzi:




> to dużo lepiej wyjdą na przeznaczeniu pieniędzy na izolację.





> Podałem ci temat, gdzie dokładniej to opisałem ( gdzie Tobie wyjaśniałem podstawy ekonomiczne mojej inwestycji.


Nie dostałem. Podeślesz jeszcze raz?




> Wydając na PV + PC około 38 tys.


I ta PC produkuje 37MWh rocznie? I daje radę w tak słabo ocieplonym budynku? 




> Moje zużycie energii masz podane w stopce w tych postsch, z których piszę z PC.


Z tej PC za 38tys? To na niej też piszesz?





> A teraz wykaz się wiedzą i wylicz ile kosztuje ocieplenie 3 piętrowego bliźniaka, powierzchnia ścian około 300 m2 + fundament ( przyziemie w pełni ogrzewane ) około 45m2 + dach, który ma tylko 10cm ocieplenia. Oszacuj jakie koszty CO + cwu bedavpo termomodernizacji.


300m2 do ocieplenia - to jakieś 37,5K zł - z tynkiem silikonowym i 20cm grafitu. Nie żartuj, że pomnożenie stawki przez m2 to jakieś skomplikowane obliczenia.
A do OZC trochę mało danych podałeś. Wejdź sobie na bdec.builddesk.pl/ i policz. Też nie specjalna sztuka, tylko trochę danych trzeba.

I nie nadrabiaj braku argumentów złośliwością, bo to świadczy o Twojej inteligencji i kulturze, nie o mojej.

----------


## Jack3030

> 300m2 do ocieplenia - to jakieś 37,5K zł - z tynkiem silikonowym i 20cm grafitu.


Czyli masz już koszt mojej całej instalacji, ale jeszcze dodaj ocieplenie fundamentu, ściany poniżej gruntu tak około 45m2 jak pisałem wyżej. Przyziemie nie ma żadnego ocieplenia połowy ścian i od gruntu też brak ocieplenia. Prawie cale przyziemie jest ogrzewane. Powierzchnia podłóg do ocieplenia to 60m2. Ocieplenie dachu również należałoby poprawić . Może wtedy zapotrzebowanie wyniosłoby 50kWh/m2. Jaki byłby łączny koszt ocieplenia?
Jaki byłby wtedy roczny koszt ogrzewania? 3tys. zł rocznie ? a ile cwu ?

Ja na razie w tym roku mam zerowy koszt, tak zerowy, bo kwotowo mniej zaplace, niż wcześniej poleciłem za prąd bytowy i gaz na cwu. 

Oczywiście chodziło o pc ( personal computer ), z którego nieraz pisze, słownik w komórce automatycznie poprawi a Ty chociaż jedną błędna wypowiedź znalazłeś, brawo.
Temat w dziale o pompach to "PC w starym zmodernizowanym domu" albo jakoś tak.

PC zużywa mi energii elektrycznej 12MWh rocznie, więc możesz sobie wyliczyć ile ciepła daje, a szczytowym źródlem ciepła działającym w kaskadzie jest kocioł dolnego spalania, a do niego mam 4mp debu, suche klepki - odpad z fabryki parkietu ( pewnie starczy na 2 lata, a kosztowało 500zl ). Jaki mi się palenie znudzi to kupię kocioł gazowy. A jak Prezes postanowi namieszać w ustawie o oze, to przyspieszy moja termomodernizację, na dzień dzisiejszy nie spina się ekonomicznie.

Teraz będziesz miał coś do dodania?

Acha żeby Cię jeszcze bardziej zdołować, przychód z wynajmu przyziemia ( dla dwóch fajnych studentek

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja na razie w tym roku* mam zerowy koszt, tak zerowy, bo kwotowo mniej zaplace,* niż wcześniej poleciłem za prąd bytowy i gaz na cwu.


Żebym dobrze zrozumiał. Wydałeś 38K i twierdzisz, że pozwoliło Ci to obniżyć (nie piszesz ile) rachunki za nośniki energii i to oznacza, że teraz masz rachunki zerowe? Dla mnie zero to zero. A mniej, to mniej.

I gratulacje, jak wyprodukowałeś 12MWh prądu w panelach i poszły one do PC żeby wyprodukować ciepło. I ta PC i PV kosztowała tylko 38K zł.




> PC zużywa mi energii elektrycznej 12MWh rocznie,






> więc możesz sobie wyliczyć ile ciepła daje


Przeceniasz moje umiejętności jasnowidzenia.





> a szczytowym źródlem ciepła działającym w kaskadzie jest kocioł dolnego spalania, a do niego mam 4mp debu, suche klepki - odpad z fabryki parkietu ( pewnie starczy na 2 lata, a kosztowało 500zl ).


No, ślicznie komplikujesz układ. A całe zasługi przypisujesz PC...
I ciągle liczby mocno ulotne i niejasne.
Ale rozumiem niechęć do konkretów, jak podświadomie człowiek czuje, że wydane pieniądze nigdy się nie zwrócą.

----------


## Jack3030

Kaizen ja wiem, że zadania tekstowe to jest problem. Rozwiąże to dla ciebie  Podałem wyżej mój dotychczasowy koszt nośników energii. tj.roczny koszt prądu 6x600zl=3600, gaz około 2000 z tego na cwu pewnie 1200zl, węgiel 5-6 tys. zł, co daje łącznie średnio 10-11tys. zł rocznie. Po instalacji PC i PV za 9 miesięcy t ego roku mam rachunek 2,2tys zł. Niech do końca roku będzie 4tys.zl . Gazu do cwu już nie używam, węgla nie kupiłem od 3 lat. Doszedł koszt drewna, podałem wyżej.
Chyba potrafisz wyliczyć ile mniej zapłacę.
A teraz podaj mi jaki miałbym przewidywany koszt nośników energii ( prąd bytowy, cwu i co ), gdybym ciebie posłuchał i zrobił tylko porządna termomodernizację?
Chcesz się dalej ośmieszać. Nauczyłeś się doradzać ( z różnym skutkiem ) ludziom, którym budują ciepłe domy, ale nie masz pojęcia w pozostałych tematach.
Żeby doradzać innym, to trzeba umieć czytać ze zrozumieniem , wiem że ostatnio w szkołach tego ma matmie nie uczą i to jest przykre. Gdzieś napisałem, że wyprodukowałem 12MWh energii?

----------


## JanWerbinski

> A co ma kultura techniczna do pijanego Ziutka, co zechce sprawdzić, jak daleko rzuci ceglówką czy nie mniej zakręconego Ksawerego, co konarem zechce sprawdzić zasięg?
> 
> Ubezpieczenie służy temu, żeby jakieś mniej lub bardziej nieprzewidziane zdarzenie nie powiedziało "stop zarabianiu". Czyli żeby przewidywane NPV było bardziej prawdopodobne.


Cieżko będzie rzucić na dach. A jeśli nawet, to 150 zł za jeden panel wychodzi i tak taniej od składki. Opisałeś wybryk chuligański, a kultura techniczna to coś zupełnie innego i jak widzę nieznanego Tobie.  :smile: 
Kultura techniczna to podejście do techniki. Osoby niekulturalne technicznie  :wink:  nie umieją szanować urządzeń. Mycie samochodu zaczynają od starcia kurzu ścierką. Wrzucają duże obroty na zimnym silniku. Zamykają pralkę na kilka tygodni. Przycinają przedłużacze drzwiami. Kładą narzędzia na błoto lub wodę. Nie czyszczą elektronarzędzi z kurzu i piachu. Nie przytrzymują drzwi podczas wiatru. Rozładowują telefon do końca za każdym razem. Dotykają monitora palcami. Nie pilnują ilości wolnego miejsca na dysku. Wchodzą na ryzykowne strony nie posiadając zabezpieczeń. Nie robią backupów! Nie czyszczą obiektywu. Nie rozumieją czym jest moc urządzenia i jak się ma do przekroju przewodu. Nie odróżniają kWh od kW. Piszą "k" w "kWh" z wielkiej litery. Nie zabezpieczają powierzchni przed malowaniem. Nie dokręcają styków. Nie dokręcają śrub. Dokręcają je za mocno. Itd...




> Ja tam skłonny jestem do ryzyka wydając 10zł na kupon Lotto. Nawet na samochód za 5K zł wykupiłbym AC. A wydając 20 czy 50K które mają się zwracać kilkanaście lat to moja skłonność do ryzyka jest bliska zeru.


Zanim podejmę ryzyko obliczam stosunek ryzyka lub koszt do prawdopodobieństwa i wielkości korzyści. Dlatego nie gram w Lotto, bo tam suma wpłat jest tylko ułamkiem wygranych - jest to gra o sumie ujemnej. Z kolei giełda to suma o grze dodatniej. AC samochodu kupuje się nie dla korzyści finansowej, ale dobrego samopoczucia. Inwestycja która ma wysokie prawdopodobieństwo zwrotu przez kilkanaście lat przy niewielkim ryzyku niepowodzenia to wg mnie świetna sprawa. 

Fotowoltaika wg obecnych warunków jest opłacalna jeśli się ją zrobi tanio i ma spłacać energię w G11 lub I G12. Zrobiona dla obniżenia kosztów energii w II G12 jest zupełnie nieopłacalna. Moją instalację zakupiłem przed wejściem obecnego prawa i miała się spłacić w siedem lat.

----------


## Jack3030

Wracając do pytania zadanego przez założyciela wątku.  http://pvmonitor.pl/user.php?idinst=278 Tutaj masz monitoring domu okolo 300m2 po dociepleniu,  z ogrzewaniem podłogowym: maty na podczerwień i instalacja PV CIGSy i chyba monokryształ, aktualnie ponad 22kWp w panelach, do początku sierpnia było 11,5kWp w panelach. Tak wiec, ogrzewać w ten sposób mozna trzeba tylko mieć świadomość/wyliczenia zapotrzebowanie na energię swojego domu.

----------


## janio32

Witam ponownie i dziękuje za wasze wpisy.
Właśnie dostałem projekt mieszkania i takie mam dane:
Powierzchnia użytkowa części zamkniętych bez garażu: 146,35m2
Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło przy-20 stopni 9,7kW
Zapotrzebowanie na nieodnawialną energię pierwotną budynki EP=86kWh(m2rok)
Proszę o ewentualne podpowiedzi bo wychodzę z takiego założenia że:
zakładając PV I PC  koszt instalacji jest porównywalny ale jakieś urządzenia zajmują mi pomieszczenie i zapewne wiecznie nie będzie pompa pracowała bo może się uszkodzić za czym ida koszty naprawy
zakładając PV i maty na podczerwień ciągnę prąd za darmo do wszystkich urządzeń a zimową porą na maty grzewcze gdzie jak piszecie w tym okresie pozyskiwanie energii przez panele jest większe nawet gdy by mi go w magazynie zabrakło to jak dokupię za 1000zł to chyba i tak niewiele w sakli całego roku

----------


## Kaizen

> Powierzchnia użytkowa części zamkniętych bez garażu: 146,35m2
> Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło przy-20 stopni 9,7kW
> Zapotrzebowanie na nieodnawialną energię pierwotną budynki EP=86kWh(m2rok)


Aile EU potrzebujesz? Bo EP to tak zmasakrowany i bezsensowny z punktu widzenia inwestora parametr, że nic nie mówi o ileści ciepła potrzebnej do ogrzania domu.

----------


## janio32

Podane mam tak :
zapotrzebowanie na ciepło
EA: 327.2 MJ (m2/rok)
EA: 90.9  kWh(m2/rok)
EV: 127.8 MJ (m2/rok)
EV: 35.5 kWh (m2/rok)
Projektowa strata ciepła przez przenikanie 6810 W

----------


## Kaizen

> Podane mam tak :
> zapotrzebowanie na ciepło
> EA: 327.2 MJ (m2/rok)
> EA: 90.9  kWh(m2/rok)
> EV: 127.8 MJ (m2/rok)
> EV: 35.5 kWh (m2/rok)
> Projektowa strata ciepła przez przenikanie 6810 W


Ev nie na m3?
Wychodzi ok 3kW strat na wentylację... Masz w projekcie grawitacyjną?

Ale bardzo z grubsza licząc, potrzebujesz z 10 kWh na ogrzewanie. Jak dobrze dopilnujesz pod tym względem w czasie budowy może trochę mniej, bardziej prawdopodobne, że robiąc na skróty ekipy jeszcze trochę to pogorszą.

Na podczerwień to są żarówki czy promienniki. Maty to ściema, bo podczerwień to światło. Fakt, że niewidzialne, ale co do zasady nie przechodzi przez materiały, przez które nie przechodzi światło widzialne (z drobnymi wyjątkami, jak np filtry fotograficzne które nie przepuszczają światła widzialnego a przepuszczają podczerwień). Więc mata przykryta płytkami, panelami czy tynkiem ogrzewa te materiały i dopiero one oddają do pomieszczenia ciepło i promieniowanie podczerwone - niezależnie jak zostały ogrzane.
IMO nie ma sensu przepłacać na bajer marketingowy w postaci podczerwieni emitowanej przez coś, co jest przykryte. A przykryć warto i to sporą masą wylewki, żeby akumulować ciepło co pozwoli grzać wtedy, kiedy jest tanio a nie wtedy, kiedy potrzebujesz ciepła.

----------


## janio32

[QUOTE=Kaizen;7541929]Ev nie na m3?
Wychodzi ok 3kW strat na wentylację... Masz w projekcie grawitacyjną?

Tak pomyliłem się przy pisaniu EV3 :cool: 
Wentylacja grawitacyjna. o rekuperacji nie myślę bo chyba szkoda kasy na ten system
Zadzwonię do przedstawiciela Elektry i pogadam na temat kabli lub mat grzejnych

----------


## kerad85

Nie wiem czy szkoda, a ile masz kominów wentylacyjnych u siebie? Ten koszt wraz z robocizną odejdzie Ci przy WM, w zamian masz mniejsze straty zimą i brak potrzeby kiszenia się w tym okresie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Wentylacja grawitacyjna. o rekuperacji nie myślę bo chyba szkoda kasy na ten system


Wentylacją grawitacyjną wypuścisz grzejąc prądem z 1000zł rocznie. Z dobrym rekuperatorem góra 10% tego. Ale ważniejsze IMO, to że wentylacja działa kiedy Ty chcesz i tak jak Ty chcesz, a nie jak natura i konstrukcja pozwala. No i nie dmucha zimnym powietrzem po plecach.

----------


## janio32

> Nie wiem czy szkoda, a ile masz kominów wentylacyjnych u siebie? Ten koszt wraz z robocizną odejdzie Ci przy WM, w zamian masz mniejsze straty zimą i brak potrzeby kiszenia się w tym okresie.


O ile dobrze policzyłem to szybów jest 10.
Co do rekuperacji,rozmawiałem z siostrą która pracuje w pracowni architektonicznej i rozmawiała z gościem co sprzedaje rekuperację i twierdzi,że to jest przerost formy nad treścią i on by tego nie zakładał twierdząc,że to zbędne wydanie kasy którą można przeznaczyć na ocieplenie lub okna.

----------


## janio32

> Wentylacją grawitacyjną wypuścisz grzejąc prądem z 1000zł rocznie. Z dobrym rekuperatorem góra 10% tego. Ale ważniejsze IMO, to że wentylacja działa kiedy Ty chcesz i tak jak Ty chcesz, a nie jak natura i konstrukcja pozwala. No i nie dmucha zimnym powietrzem po plecach.


Czy takie dmuchanie jest odczuwalne skoro otwory są blisko sufitu?

----------


## Kaizen

> Czy takie dmuchanie jest odczuwalne skoro otwory są blisko sufitu?


Przy grawitacyjnej odczuwam i bardzo mi to przeszkadza. To był ważniejszy czynnik niż oszczędności $ gdy wybierałem wentylację.

----------


## janio32

> Przy grawitacyjnej odczuwam i bardzo mi to przeszkadza. To był ważniejszy czynnik niż oszczędności $ gdy wybierałem wentylację.


Expertem w tej dziedzinie nie jestem ale moje spostrzeżenie jest takie:
chałupa będzie stała ok 100m od lasu i wlot świerzego powietrza w/g mnie jest wskazany gdybym mieszkał w centrum miasta gdzie wlatywały by mi spaliny owszem zgodzę się z taka wentylacją

----------


## Kaizen

> Expertem w tej dziedzinie nie jestem ale moje spostrzeżenie jest takie:
> chałupa będzie stała ok 100m od lasu i wlot świerzego powietrza w/g mnie jest wskazany gdybym mieszkał w centrum miasta gdzie wlatywały by mi spaliny owszem zgodzę się z taka wentylacją


To nie planujesz w ogóle wentylacji? Nie możesz - przepisy tego wymagają.

_3. W przypadku zastosowania w pomieszczeniach innego rodzaju wentylacji niż wentylacja mechaniczna nawiewna lub nawiewno-wywiewna, dopływ powietrza zewnętrznego, w ilości niezbędnej dla potrzeb wentylacyjnych, należy zapewnić przez urządzenia nawiewne umieszczane w oknach, drzwiach balkonowych lub w innych częściach przegród zewnętrznych._

Innymi słowy - przy grawitacyjnej kominami wyciągane jest zużyte powietrze, a zimne wpada przez nieszczelne (obowiązkowo nieszczelne) okna czy inne dziury w ścianach.

A czystość powietrza zimą po wioskach jest często gorsza, niż w miastach (no, może poza Krakowem, któremu nic nie dorówna).

----------


## janio32

Wentylacja będzie taka jaka zaprojektował projektant, jak na razie nie będę inwestował w rekuperacje, 
jedynie co to w trakcie budowy mogę poprowadzić orurowanie pod wylewką i być w przyszłości gotowy do zakupu urządzenia.
Bardziej interesują mnie wypowiedzi odnośnie PV i ogrzewania po przez maty jak i co czy taka instalacja zapewni mi ogrzanie domu.
Skłonny jestem jechać w drygi koniec polski do użytkownika takiego ogrzewania

----------


## kerad85

Dokładnie, pisałeś, że sporo tych kominów. WM to brak potrzeby płacenia za ich wykonanie. Rzeczywista różnica między WG a WM wcale nie jest taka wysoka, żeby rezygnować z dobrej wentylacji. Ja jestem bardzo zadowolony z niej. Chcę przewietrzyć to włączam trzeci bieg. Nie muszę zimą otwierać okna i wypuszczać ciepła, ale jak ktoś lubi to może to zrobić  :smile: 

Co do PV to w jednym wątku dokonałem obliczenia opłacalności:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxH...BDbU1RUDg/view

Aha, uwzględniam tutaj tylko taryfę G11, mogę dorobić G12, ale wtedy opłacalność odsunie się pewnie w czasie do 20 lat i więcej  :big grin:  Jednym słowem, chciałem montować, ale chłodna kalkulacja pokazuje, że na tą chwilę nie warto. W dodatku prawo mamy bardzo niepewne.

----------


## imrahil

> Wentylacja będzie taka jaka zaprojektował projektant


a kiedy on to projektował czy projektował uczciwie, skoro masz wentylację grawitacyjną? Do uzyskania  pozwolenia na budowę trzeba mieć odpowiedni współczynnik Ep, o co jest trochę trudniej bez odzysku ciepła z wentylacji. albo więc masz stare pozwolenie na budowę, albo projektant poleciał w kulki przy obliczeniach zapotrzebowania Twojego domu na ciepło.

----------


## vr5

Witam!
Przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym warto się zastanowić, czy zamiast mat, lub drutów nie dać c.o. Piecyk elektryczny c.o. np Kospel ma tę zaletę, że zajmuje mało miejsca (porównywalną z rozdzielnicą elektryczną 3x12 natynkową), stosunkowo tani  oraz łatwo nim sterować. 
Inną zaletą jest to, że "w razie czego" można w c.o. podpiąć piec gazowy. 
Jak na razie to w OZE mamy dynamicznie zmieniające się prawo (patrz wiatraki). 
Nie wiadomo, czy jakaś ważna Osoba w państwie decydująca o sposobach pozyskiwania energii nie nie będzie miała kolejnego snu, w którym 7 cienkowarstwowych paneli zje 7 tłustych monochromatycznych. Stąd zgodnie z sennikiem egipskim jedynym racjonalnym wyjściem będzie wykopać jeszcze większą dziurę w ziemi by pozyskiwać węgiel.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Witam!
> Przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym warto się zastanowić, czy zamiast mat, lub drutów nie dać c.o. Piecyk elektryczny c.o. np Kospel ma tę zaletę, że zajmuje mało miejsca (porównywalną z rozdzielnicą elektryczną 3x12 natynkową), stosunkowo tani  oraz łatwo nim sterować. 
> Inną zaletą jest to, że "w razie czego" można w c.o. podpiąć piec gazowy. 
> Jak na razie to w OZE mamy dynamicznie zmieniające się prawo (patrz wiatraki). 
> Nie wiadomo, czy jakaś ważna Osoba w państwie decydująca o sposobach pozyskiwania energii nie nie będzie miała kolejnego snu, w którym 7 cienkowarstwowych paneli zje 7 tłustych monochromatycznych. Stąd zgodnie z sennikiem egipskim jedynym racjonalnym wyjściem będzie wykopać jeszcze większą dziurę w ziemi by pozyskiwać węgiel.


Bzdury. Ten Kospel to gówno. Grzeje z COP 1, a głupia pompa ciepła osiągnie np. 3 i ogrzewanie będzie trzy razy tańsze. Nie kupujcie tego Kospela!

----------


## vr5

> Bzdury. Ten Kospel to gówno. Grzeje z COP 1, a głupia pompa ciepła osiągnie np. 3 i ogrzewanie będzie trzy razy tańsze. Nie kupujcie tego Kospela!


Sprawdź jakie rozwiązanie preferuje autor tematu, a potem krytykuj. 
To, że pompa ciepła może mieć cop 3, a nawet większy wszyscy wiedzą. Zapewne w salonie, a może i w innych pomieszczeniach @Janio32 założy klimę (z pewnością porządny inwerter) i będzie wiedział kiedy z niej korzystać. Mając zamiast mat (też COP 1) piec elektryczny  będzie miał większe pole manewru. Również gaz i P.C.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Witam, 
Nawiązując do tematu wątku, chciałbym poinformować, że firma Viessmann przygotowała promocyjną ofertę na instalację fotowoltaiczną pod klucz. 
Zestawy fotowoltaiczne zawierają wszystkie składniki, niezbędne do wykonania instalacji fotowoltaicznej. 

*Co zyskujesz?
-*Gwarancja ceny zestawu wraz z montażem
-10 lat gwarancji na panele fotowoltaiczne
-Oszczędzasz do 16 500 zł z każdego kW zainstalowanej instalacji

Promocyjne ceny brutto pakietów fotowoltaicznych wraz z montażem zawierają:
-Profesjonalne doradztwo
-Montaż instalacji fotowoltaicznej
-Opieka serwisowa
-Panele fotowoltaiczne wraz z niezbędnym wyposażeniem dodatkowym

Kalkulator i więcej informacji na temat promocji znajdziecie TUTAJ!
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Promocja dla vismanna, jak ktoś się zdecyduje


Witam, możesz rozwinąć swoją myśl?
Co masz na myśli?
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## vr5

> Witam, możesz rozwinąć swoją myśl?
> Co masz na myśli?
> Pozdrawiam!


*@carlos68* napisał:"Promocja dla vismanna, jak ktoś się zdecyduje".

Z promocji wynika, że instalacja "*M*", czyli 4,16 kW może się zwrócić dopiero w 11-tym roku użytkowania. Nie mnie rozstrzygać, co *@carlos* ma przeciwko promocji, ale *"Oszczędzasz do 16 500 zł z każdego kW zainstalowanej instalacji"* - dla takiej instalacji nie jest możliwe do osiągnięcia nawet w ciągu 25 lat. Dalej brak skali.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> *@carlos68* napisał:"Promocja dla vismanna, jak ktoś się zdecyduje".
> 
> Z promocji wynika, że instalacja "*M*", czyli 4,16 kW może się zwrócić dopiero w 11-tym roku użytkowania. Nie mnie rozstrzygać, co *@carlos* ma przeciwko promocji, ale *"Oszczędzasz do 16 500 zł z każdego kW zainstalowanej instalacji"* - dla takiej instalacji nie jest możliwe do osiągnięcia nawet w ciągu 25 lat. Dalej brak skali.


Witam, 
Dziękuję za odpowiedź! 
Będę interweniował w tej sprawie. 
Dalej jednak czekam na odpowiedz od carlosa 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## vr5

*@carlos68*, to że Konsultant się pomylił z tymi 16500 oszczędności za każdy 1 kW to oczywiste. Co do promocji - firma *Wiessmann* nie jest firmą "garażową" i może mieć wyższe ceny. od konkurencji. Nie znaczy, że nie znajdzie amatorów na swoje produkty.

----------


## vr5

> Firma nie pomyliła się co do kwoty oszczędności. Po prostu policzyła zyski od pierwszego dnia użytkowania instalacji i tak dalej aż do 30 roku. Podoba mi się co konsultant vismann  napisał powyżej - "Będę interweniował w tej sprawie" - w jakiej?   
> Do drugiego zgodzę się, że firma vismann jest firmą rozpoznawalną, nie "garażową" i jak w wielu przypadkach płaci się za nazwę firmy.


Nie ma zysku "od pierwszego dnia użytkowania". Zysk może być dopiero gdy zwróci się inwestycja. Od pierwszego dnia uruchomienia instalacji to ona produkuje energię elektryczną. Zyskuje społeczeństwo, bo mniej "śmieci" wypuszczą kominy elektrowni.
Oczywiście w przyszłości może pojawią się szczęśliwcy, którzy otrzymają 100 % dofinansowania i wtedy to stanie się aktualne.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> . Podoba mi się co konsultant vismann  napisał powyżej - "Będę interweniował w tej sprawie" - w jakiej?


Otóż w takiej, by wszystko w ofercie było czytelne i jednoznaczne  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## cuuube

> Oczywiście w przyszłości może pojawią się szczęśliwcy, którzy otrzymają 100 % dofinansowania i wtedy to stanie się aktualne.


 100% chyba nigdy nie będzie , póki co dają w kraju w kilku miejscach 85% + vat (zwykle 8%)  . Lubliniec , Bełchatów , Komorniki ,Dopiewo jest tego więcej https://www.google.com/search?q=oze+...le&channel=new

----------


## janio32

Witam.
A ja dalej Was czytam i czytam.
No i mam problem bo:
planowałem PV ale problem zrobił się tego rodzaju ża w planie budynku mam płaski dach i do PV chciałem na etapie wylewania stropu zatopić szpilki by można było potem dokręcić stelaże. Dzwoniłem do firm które pokrywają dachy EPDM i jest dylemat z uszczelnieniem owych szpilek czyli nie dadzą mi gwarancji na swoja robotę. Stoję teraz przed nowym wyzwaniem czym się ogrzać,jak by szedł gaz ziemny to bym miał temat z głowy ale go niema,i teraz PC , pelet gaz w butli na działce a może macie inną alternatywę do rozmyślunku.
Aha będę zakładał WM.

----------


## carlos68

Najwyżej panele postawisz bez przymocowywania do dachu tzw. systemem obciążeniowym albo jakoś tak podobnie.

Zmieścisz ok. 20 szt. paneli (tak na oko), to będzie ok. 5,5kWp za które zapłacisz ok. 25k. Prądu wyprodukuje Ci to za ok. 2,5k rocznie, min. 10 lat spłaty (jak nie dłużej).

----------


## vr5

> 100% chyba nigdy nie będzie , póki co dają w kraju w kilku miejscach 85% + vat (zwykle 8%)  . Lubliniec , Bełchatów , Komorniki ,Dopiewo jest tego więcej https://www.google.com/search?q=oze+...le&channel=new


Tak, dają nawet 85 %.  Ci co  dostaną 100 %, to nie mali, prywatni inwestorzy, ale "firmy Córki" koncernów ZE. Przecież płaciliśmy opłatę OZE. Tego już się tyle nazbierało, że chwilowo zaniechano ściągania. Wystarczy, że zebrane pieniądze dostaną takie firma, a reszta będzie z Unii. Myślę, że można i tak...

----------


## vr5

> Witam.
> A ja dalej Was czytam i czytam.
> No i mam problem bo:
> planowałem PV ale problem zrobił się tego rodzaju ża w planie budynku mam płaski dach i do PV chciałem na etapie wylewania stropu zatopić szpilki by można było potem dokręcić stelaże. Dzwoniłem do firm które pokrywają dachy EPDM i jest dylemat z uszczelnieniem owych szpilek czyli nie dadzą mi gwarancji na swoja robotę. Stoję teraz przed nowym wyzwaniem czym się ogrzać,jak by szedł gaz ziemny to bym miał temat z głowy ale go niema,i teraz PC , pelet gaz w butli na działce a może macie inną alternatywę do rozmyślunku.
> Aha będę zakładał WM.


No dach w tym projekcie nie jest najlepszy do PV, ale panele da się ułożyć. Co do gazu z butli - to w początkach tego wieku kilka firm sprzedawało gaz płynny na takie cele (Shell BP i kilka innych) . Myślę, że i teraz jest dostępny. Jest to gaz "ze zbiornika". Najbardziej typowe zbiorniki to chyba 2,7 m3 oraz 4,8 m3 (może to pojemności nieco się różnią od tych, które wymieniłem, ale na pewno nie wiele). W zasadzie do domku jednorodzinnego wystarczy 2,7 m3. 
Są 2 sposoby osadzania zbiorników:
1. Na płycie fundamentowej
2. Zbiornik zakopany w ziemi.

Wymaga to projektu i pozwolenia na budowę.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Po co chcesz interweniować?


Zależy nam na tym, by wszystko było dla Was jasne. 
Otóż, w informacji o oszczędnościach rzędu 16500 PLN chodzi o oszczędność na 1kW mocy zainstalowanej przez 20lat przy założeniu stałej ceny i 100% konsumpcji prądu na użytek własny.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Kaizen

> Zależy nam na tym, by wszystko było dla Was jasne. 
> Otóż, w informacji o oszczędnościach rzędu 16500 PLN chodzi o oszczędność na 1kW mocy zainstalowanej przez 20lat przy założeniu stałej ceny i 100% konsumpcji prądu na użytek własny.


Jak przez te 20 lat normalnie bym "zaoszczędził" 20MWh za które bym zapłacił 14000zł (70gr/kWh) to jak mogę zaoszczędzić na 1kW 16500 zł? A gdzie jeszcze koszt instalacji i konserwacji?

----------


## Aseiel

Witam! Czy ogrzanie parterowego domu 90m^2 z paneli SIP będzie bardziej opłacalne samą pompą ciepła czy może ogrzewanie matami grzewczymi + rekuperator + fotowoltaika 4,5KW?

----------


## arkadiuszkalinowski7

Pv jak najbardziej się opłaca bo jest bezobsługowa, cicha, bezemisyjna, a przede wszystkim się zwraca  :smile:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Witam! Czy ogrzanie parterowego domu 90m^2 z paneli SIP będzie bardziej opłacalne samą pompą ciepła czy może ogrzewanie matami grzewczymi + rekuperator + fotowoltaika 4,5KW?


Fotowoltaika i pompa ciepła to bardzo efektywne połączenie więc postawiłbym i polecałbym właśnie to, w połączeniu z wentylacj z odzyskiem ciepł, czyli rekuperacją - system na miarę XXI wieku!

----------


## annakwiatkowska

całe to połączenie będzie bardzo kosztowne, ale jeżeli masz takie możliwości to jak najbardziej. Ja bym zaczęła od fotowoltaiki  :smile:

----------

